# Problema puente h con relevadores



## jksnatchers (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, pues estoy trabajando en mi robot sumo y necesito controlar el giro de mis 4 motoreductores con reles, pero no puedo hacer que funcione mi simulacion en proteus, si alguien me pusiera hechar la mano pork tengo que hacer el puente h a fuerza con relevadores 

les dejo mis archivos paraque los cheken y se los agradecere


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Nov 7, 2009)

Proba el que adjunto.
La resistencia de la bobina de los reles era muy alta y los transistores no se saturaban, Los transistores eran muy chicos y no andaba. Los transistores tenían la base conectada a GND, y para excitar la base tenes que hacer pasar corriente por la juntura base-emisor, por lo que va con una resistencia a VCC

Otra cosa: ¿como activaste los colorcitos que dicen la direccion de la corriente y la tension?


----------



## jksnatchers (Nov 8, 2009)

los colorcitos los active en el la pestaña de arriba que dice system y de ahi en set animation options y de lado derecho seleccionas los cuadritos de la tension y dirrecion de corriente

gracias por el circuito men...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

jksnatchers dijo:


> los colorcitos los ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. *
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
*5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Nov 14, 2009)

gracias por el dato


----------

